# Graphics Contest 8 - Starring BUMPER



## icklemiss21

There are just a few rules with this picture. 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

Bumper must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 600x450 in pixel size. 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until 11pm EST on Thursday 12 May. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

And all the other rules we have!


----------



## tornangel012

WAHOOOO new Contest I gotta remember the deadlines :wink:


----------



## icklemiss21

I'll remind you everyday :lol:


----------



## Heather102180

Yay! Now that I have photoshop, maybe my entry won't look quite as craptastic! :?


----------



## Zalensia




----------



## Megan1216

That is my entry. And the words at the bottom say "Bumper". I don't know why it showed up blury like that. :? Zalensia, I like that entry you made. I call my entry "Old Time Picture".


----------



## Spuzzi

whoa catlover! That's a step up from my abilities LOL!   (WHat's the secret.....*rolls hands together*)







Herre is mine...it is (obviously) called Ghost? Or Cat?


----------



## icklemiss21

OMG he looks so cute all white 
~~~~~~> wonders if there is such a thing as fur dye for cats??


----------



## DylansMummy

This is my feeble attempt  Idea taken from Cats the musical obviously


----------



## Spuzzi

icklemiss21 said:


> OMG he looks so cute all white
> ~~~~~~> wonders if there is such a thing as fur dye for cats??


 LOL


----------



## RarePuss




----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## clarissa

had some fun messing with photoshop!


----------



## spacemonkey




----------



## Lorna




----------



## morea

here is mine:


----------



## Paw Prints

oooohhh i love blue!


----------



## Shivvy

Here's my entry.

(I think my bengal cat Zeus should be used in the next contest, as I would love to see what designs people make with him)


----------



## icklemiss21

Shivvy said:


> Here's my entry.
> 
> (I think my bengal cat Zeus should be used in the next contest, as I would love to see what designs people make with him)


Well if you win you can choose whatever pic you want 

Zeus is a great subject though


----------



## Shivvy

icklemiss21 said:


> Well if you win you can choose whatever pic you want


Is it the winner that chooses the image for the next contest then?

I didn't realise this 8O , if that is how it works. 

It does makes sense though. DOH


----------



## BoscosMum

This is about all I am up for this week!
I feel like all my stuff is the same each time.
<~~~~~Need Julie's help!


----------



## Megan1216

I think that you all are doing a great job on the pictures. :wink:


----------



## Heather102180




----------



## ForJazz

OOOh crap I forgot. And I spent all my free time tonight doing something else.  I really wanted to enter this one too. Poop.


----------



## Heather102180

You can still enter. Doesn't it run till the 12th?


----------

